# Automatic fish feeders



## Guinessnc (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone have experience with automatic fish feeders? I was looking for one to feed 2x/day. Recommendations? How is the NutraMatic 2X Automatic Feeder?


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

The Aqua-Chef Automatic Fish Feeder is supposed to be good, check it out. Its like 30 bucks and can feed up to 4 times a day, 

Aquarium Fish Foods & Feeding: AquaChef Automatic Fish Feeder


----------



## Guinessnc (Oct 3, 2008)

Update- I purchased the aquachef and did not like it at all. I sent it back. The main beef I had about it was that the bracket which clamps on the side of the tank was extremely too small. I basically had to remove the suction cup to even get it slipped over the tank wall. I then tried to reattach the suction cup. No way! I almost stripped the plastic thread. The box said "Fits most aquariums", but really, a tank wall is a tank wall. My other complaint was that the unit itself is very large. This is very subjective but I have a wood cabinet hood and the feeder stood too high and bumped into the hood.

I next tried the EHEIM. This unit was much smaller and fit very well, but the unit dispensed food too randomly at the same setting. On the same setting, one time it would spit out 5 flakes, the next time 50. What gives? This too will be returned. 

I think I may just go back to the drop in block feeders.

Anyway, I thought people would be interested in my reviews.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reviews..... Most people I talk to say the feeder are waste of money, unless your selling one. How long are you planning on being gone... the best way is to get a perxon you trust to take care of them.... If it just gor a couple of days your fish will be fine.... Over a week you may want to get a person to look after them...


----------



## Yau (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm interested in purchasing a feeder as well for a very small tank (think 6 gallons.)
I'm going to gone a few weeks as a college student flying home over Christmas break. I will be living in the dorms again next year and they close over break so no friends to run on over to sprinkle a few flakes (wouldn't matter anyway, all my friends live out of the college town.) I just want something to feed maybe a couple times a week while I'm gone. Any suggestions?


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats good that you got a good one, sorry that the aqua chef didnt work.


----------

